# New here with boat pictures



## jcb (Sep 14, 2010)

This is tin boat that I customized,Extended front deck out of treated ply.Alunimum flooring screwed down with self tappers,trolling motor mount I make for use with transome trolling motor,50 pound Minn Kota.I fish smallmouths in the river.Four rod holders for drop back fishing with plugs for salmon and steelheads.Stainless steel anchor tower for use of chain anchor,this goes on the bow once I take the Minn kota off there.Buildup of the transome so jet motor can be used proper in skinny water.I have good friend add the tiller handle to motor and I use side controll for electric starting and for gear shifting,this work out very nice.Have combo startup battery,trolling motor battery under front deck to make weight distrabution about right.Now only thing needed is non-slip floor coating on front deck and floor and locator added to the front.I also add oar locks and set of oars for steelhead fishing,this makes a grate drift boat.





















She will run in about 3 inch of water on plane.

I need some ides on non slip flooring coating for cheap,no carpet


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 15, 2010)

Pressure treated plywood is not a good idea for used in an aluminum boat, as you will learn from the many posts on here. The wood will cause a severe corrosion problem and will pit the aluminum that it comes in contact with. Your better off using regular plywood. You'll want to water proof it prior to installation with your choice of sealer like thompsoms, behr deck sealer, etc.


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont no who told you that?That is not the case at all and have been useing treated ply for years in boats I fix up for fishing.Front deck extention has been in this boat for three years now and i removed it last week when I install the alimimum flooring and the alimimum under it is in as new condition.They maybe talking about something else?Who know?

Anyone have good cheap ideas about non-slip coating for the floor and front deck?I been thinking about truck liner of some sort but I am wanting a light gray as black gets to hot when in the sun.I was in hopes there was a non slip paint out there or maybe rubber coatings?Please help with ideas about this.I know this boat is all fix up now but I waswanting to show her off.I just join up at riversmallies.com two weeks ago and they are now gone off line.Someone there tell me about this place before they went.

Anyways thanks for any help given about the flooring


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 15, 2010)

"I dont no who told you that?That is not the case at all and have been useing treated ply for years in boats I fix up for fishing.Front deck extention has been in this boat for three years now and i removed it last week when I install the alimimum flooring and the alimimum under it is in as new condition.They maybe talking about something else?Who know?"

I'm not sure what type of treated plywood you are using, but most are treated with copper, arsenic, formaldehyde and a host of other compounds. These compounds leach out of the wood and cause galvanic corrosion which results in pitting in the aluminum. This leaching process of those chemicals is why it is prohibited to use it for interior home construction. 

That being said, I'm sure out there some where there is a treated plywood that may not cause pitting and corrosion problems, be ask a few people on here, or better just use the search feature at the top right and you will find that most stay aways from it and use and exterior grade plywood that they in turn weather proof. 

Attached you find a picture of the pitting that is most commonly found when using pressure treated (also known as womanized plywood) is in direct contact with aluminum over time. Not trying to be a know it all, just don't want to see some one make the same mistake so many of us and had to learn from the hard way.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have good cheap ideas about non-slip coating for the floor and front deck?
A lot of the guys have had good use with the spray or roll on bed liners. I recently used some spray in texture paint that gives it a rock like finish. Also, rubber mats sold home depot fairly inexpensive. Here is a picture of the texture stuff I used Don't know how sturdy it will be under heavy traffic. I'll let you know how it turns out. Good luck with your mod.


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks nice and thats what i want.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 15, 2010)

jcb said:


> I dont no who told you that?That is not the case at all and have been useing treated ply for years in boats I fix up for fishing.Front deck extention has been in this boat for three years now and i removed it last week when I install the alimimum flooring and the alimimum under it is in as new condition.They maybe talking about something else?Who know?
> 
> Anyone have good cheap ideas about non-slip coating for the floor and front deck?I been thinking about truck liner of some sort but I am wanting a light gray as black gets to hot when in the sun.I was in hopes there was a non slip paint out there or maybe rubber coatings?Please help with ideas about this.I know this boat is all fix up now but I waswanting to show her off.I just join up at riversmallies.com two weeks ago and they are now gone off line.Someone there tell me about this place before they went.
> 
> Anyways thanks for any help given about the flooring




The corrosion is caused by the high Copper content in the new pressure treated lumber. I also thought people where crazy who told me this until I did a little research on my own. After some quick research I learned more than I ever wanted to know and what finally sealed the deal and made me a believer was the fact that since the change in lumber and the way it is treated building codes have changed to include no aluminum coated or uncoated is to be in contact with Pressure Treated Lumber. Almost all aluminum products now have warnings on the boxes that suggest it not be placed in direct contact with pressure treated wood. (ACQ) Corrosion will eventually take place between the aluminum and copper. It will be accelerated by any moisture (wet PT wood, condensation such as dew or frost, or water infiltration) that gets behind the metal cladding.

Read this: Pressure Treated Wood: The Next Generation https://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021160082.pdf


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice boat, for floor covering we are going to epoxy our new boat, ripped out all the carpet. We are then going to tape off the edges place another coating on it with non-skid in the mix. This will allow us to just spray the boat out.


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

I take Minn kota off the front and install the stainless chain anchor tower,it takes only two stainless steel bolts to hold her in place.salmon and steelheads are on the way so i get ready.It take a good amount of chain to hold in the river heavy current.I take another picture of here with the rod holders in place along with the oars and the front seat i use when drit boat fishing the river.Many big salmon and steelheads have come in this boat.Maybe I even take picture of her in the water =D>





you can allso see the trolling motor bracket I make for the Minn kota,very simple,strong,useable and light for use with transome mount trolling motor :mrgreen:


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

How did you make the trolling motor mount? I need something similar.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 15, 2010)

No seats?

Surprised you didn't go ahead and get a stick steer setup to get your weght out of the back of the boat. 

Does the 20jet plane the boat out? Read on a lot of places that they were just about worthless unless you were just tooling along as a displacement hull vs. a planing hull. All they could do was put the nose in the air and not push the hull outof the water to plane.

Be sure to keep a very sharp knife handy for that anchor chain setup. [-X In fact I'd keep one tied to the bow so when that chain grabs and the bows going under you might be able to cut it away before you swamp out...

Jamie


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> No seats?
> 
> Surprised you didn't go ahead and get a stick steer setup to get your weght out of the back of the boat.
> 
> ...




Here is post i make on another topic and I am hopeing this will splain things out alittle better.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15685


Mercury 20 jet= a Mercury 25hp power head and inturn makes 20hp at the jet.20hp plane out jon boats of this size with no problem.Hands on experiance is much more important that the things you just read about on the web.Mercury 20 hp jet on simalar boat loaded down with ply wood flooring,livewells,two batteryand other added weight will suffer.small boats like this on with the 20hp jet run good if the setup man and user uses his head rather than just playing with his tool at the time




Chain anchor is always in place on the tower when running from hole to hole.I have a cleat i tie the rope on and when fishing and the anchor is in need of adjustment I have a Clam Cleat there for that.Maybe I take picture of this for those thats never heard of Clam Cleat.Most river boats in this area has simalar setups either manual or power driven by battery.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting anchor setup.


----------



## Howard (Sep 15, 2010)

> I dont no who told you that?That is not the case at all and have been useing treated ply for years in boats I fix up for fishing.Front deck extention has been in this boat for three years now and i removed it last week when I install the alimimum flooring and the alimimum under it is in as new condition.They maybe talking about something else?Who know?



This could be true, remember that the EPA banned the use of copper arsenate in 2004 which was not harmful to aluminum. Since 2005 they now use alkaline copper quat in most pressure treated lumber which if harmful to aluminum. I have seen it eat flashing off homes when aluminum flashing was used for decks. Aluminum deck furniture has been known to get galvanic corrosion from certain PT lumber after 2004. You might be using it but it comes at a risk. Good luck with your mod, coming along very nice.


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

I never relize these things about treated ply and alimimum and the effects of it.I been doing this for some time and has not noticed anything.I has been thinking about replacement of the treated ply with heavyer alimimum of some sort.I see there are some that use road signs for such work.I could replace the deck extention with couple of road sign and then the treated ply would be gone.I only has a piece of the treated ply that measures out at 16 inch by 52 inch and thats is all.Should be a no brainer.I could use a do not pass sign on one side and a pass with care sign on the other :mrgreen: 
Now i need to do some thinking about the proper fraime work such a deck extention. =D> 
nice thing i like about no carpet in the boat is easy cleanup,pull the plug and hose her down :mrgreen:


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 15, 2010)

Where are you from jcb?


----------



## jcb (Sep 16, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Where are you from jcb?




I fron Michigan USA.
You?
I been here for some time but have been in other places to. :mrgreen:


----------



## jcb (Sep 16, 2010)

Any of you ever here of Skid no More?Its a coating for non skid floor and it has ground up rubber in it.I find it on the puter today.They say it is light gray and that is what im wanting for her.Wht you say and think?


----------



## lucescoflathead (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought a roll of diamond plate rubber matting Light grey in color to use on the floor. What year is that jet? A couple places I fish are restricted to 20 hp or less. Thant motor would be a great set up for my boat.


----------



## jcb (Sep 16, 2010)

That motor right there is in the 90s from what they say.All I know it not have alot of use.You no how to tell the exzact year of it?Maybe by cerial number or something?
She is a 2 stroke and i like that as the weight is lesser than 4 stroke.Next New boat i get will be a 1752 with 40 inch front deck all open to the rear bench that will have to be 16 or 17 inch with livewell in that and she will be powered by a new Mercury 60/40 jet with tiller handle =D> tHAT ONE RITE THERE IS A 4 STROKER WITH 40HP AT THE PUMP :lol: I BEN THINLKING OF SELLING OFF ME GLITTER BOAT AND THIS JET FOR THE NEW LARGER RIVER JET :mrgreen: wHAT YOU ALL THINK OF THAT?SHE WOOD HAVE ALL ALUMIMUM FLOOR AND DECK,NO WOOD AND NO CARPET.I WOOD HAVE ONE OF THE CUSTOM BUILDERS LIKE BLAZER SPORT,WELDBILT,LEDGER CRAFT OR ALWELD MAKE ME THE HULL,I THEN PUT ALL THE GOODIES ONTO HER.WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## jcb (Sep 17, 2010)

I find new Humming bird locator at garage sale today for cheep price of $40.I putting it on the boat soon.


----------



## jcb (Sep 20, 2010)

I not put the locator on yet as i been fishing the weekend in the other boat :mrgreen:


----------



## jcb (Sep 23, 2010)

I put the new HUmming bird on her today and she going to work out like i suspected.I install the Hunmming bird on the front neer the anchor systom butt the transducer is on the transome so i can hopefully get a high speed reading in the river.I see the bottom depth from the rear bench when running the boat,I allso can use when up front running the trolling motor"Minn kota" =D> I going to have her setup with the oars an rod holders an chain anchor systom over the Minn kota.I going to see if the salmon are up the river near me as some has been spotted jumping the dam at Grand Rapids Mich.They seen them last week so some should be neer me now or soon.I planning on takeing the computer camera so you shall see her in the water with the rods set amd working for salmon.Not going to fish for smallmouth catfish or waleye like normail,just salmon :mrgreen: I have good luck tomorrow i snap a picture of salmom to :mrgreen:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 24, 2010)

jcb,
Check out this product call Durabak: https://www.nonslipcoating.com/

I just found it last week and they will send you a free sample tile in the color of your choice. I hope to get my sample some time next week.


----------



## jcb (Sep 24, 2010)

I look at it on they web site and this is waht i am wanting on the floor an front deck.I see it cost more money than i am wanting to spend rite now.I sure it wood be grate in the boat and they has many colors avalible but i hold off for rite now.I maybe find similar product in quart sized can.I am thinking all i need is a quart and that will do it :mrgreen:

I not go fishing today either like i say above as high winds come  ,i just hold off till tomorow morning =D>


----------



## jcb (Sep 25, 2010)

I go to river today butt not one salmon on at all.I not see any jump or anything.It is time for salmon to be here but they were not found.I try again soon.I am now thinking I should of left trolling motor "Minn kota" on the boat and went for smallmouth #-o
I going to sit down in a few mimutes and eat goo losh =D>


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 25, 2010)

jcb said:


> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you from jcb?
> ...



just curious due to the broken english/ interesting writing


----------



## jcb (Sep 26, 2010)

Many thanks,I glad you like it


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 27, 2010)

Also ran across this. They sell it in the quarts.

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=6765


----------



## jcb (Sep 27, 2010)

thank you for this link :mrgreen:


----------

